# Monarch's Sinbad Wips Project Thread-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here are some pics of parts that have been puttied ,sanded, very light primed, and base coated.Tamiya fine primer white and light grey were decanted from can, and sprayed through an Iwata H-PC airbrush.
The primer was lighty sanded with 3600 grit cloth.The parts were washed with mild detergent about 12 times during the prep process.This is how I do my prep work, this stage cannot BE RUSHED, sand,prime, fill, ubtil all flaws are corrected.
White primer was sprayed over the light grey, on most of the figure, part of base, and a few base acessories.The grey promer can dull light colors, eg. flesh,white, etc.
I will be using only this thread for wips , so check back, I will be adding pics weekly.
Thanks for looking, much apprecited.
Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Coming along nicely Randy!

Thanks for sharing those! Can't wait to see some paint on this one!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Doesnt Sinbad look like Vincent Price in the pic? He will look like a generic John Phillip when done.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is going to be a cool little kit ! Yagher did a stunning job on this one ...team that up with your assembly and painting and I can't wait to see the finished pruduct :thumbsup: 
The last I heard from Scott is that both Sinbad and the Ghost would be released on or before Wonderfest, in May...have you heard any news Buzz?
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi,sorry like I said before, I am only involve in commision painting with Monarch.I think Todd knows more about that topic.

Randy


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I really appreciate you sharing your techniques and tricks with us. 
We've come a long way from slopping on the Testor's glossy paint.

This will be a fun kit to play with.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Doesnt Sinbad look like Vincent Price in the pic? He will look like a generic John Phillip when done.
> 
> Randy




He does a bit. Coming along nicely there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Tamiya primer decanted and sprayed thru an iwata airbrush. 

You are one hard-core guy. God bless you.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking great there, Buzz!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

This stage is 1 and 2 so far on base,statue and ruins, there will be about 6 stages.
First pic is the base coat airbrushed,using medium light colors, so I can add my darks and lights.Mixture is dark grey,with red,white,and green.
Second pic
I am weathering the base by hand using powder chalks, then will do very fine hilights with a brush.I wanted a rock dirt worn look, some of the dirt got washed out by camera,it doesn't look like much right now, but youi will see it develope by stage 4.
The darks and lights are being added very lightly in fine layers.
The sand also is cover in powder.
Third pic
I added the branch and added pegs for more support, the alignment is dead on, the snake , severed arm, and artifacts will be painted tomorrow, and gradually will blend in with base.Color planing is very important, Sinbad needs to comfortably blend in with base, you will see as this project progresses.Please ask questions, thanks for your interest.
Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good Buzz :thumbsup:...Oh I need this kit!!!
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Looking good Buzz :thumbsup:...Oh I need this kit!!!
> Mcdee



It does indeed look quite good. Let's just hope that this is not all that we see of this kit like the build-up of The Ghost that has been making the rounds for over a year.

Can you tell that I am disappointed in Monarchs relelase schedule (or the lack therof)?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The statue and sand (dirt) look so great. You are incredible!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MartinHatfield said:


> It does indeed look quite good. Let's just hope that this is not all that we see of this kit like the build-up of The Ghose that has been making the rounds for over a year.
> 
> Can you tell that I am disappointed in Monarchs relelase schedule (or the lack therof)?




Well we've been told the ghost *is *on it's way so it's just a matter of waiting. It could be a lot worse and at least the moulds have been made. It's not as if it's only talk.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hunch said:


> The statue and sand (dirt) look so great. You are incredible!:thumbsup:


It sure does:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is the next stage slowly adding in details, my goal is to make the statue look like an ancient ruin, the camera is washing out some color, the moss is washed out, the tree is roughed in, to give me an idea how much to bleach it, notice all the colors are blending in, the sand , statue, and ruins, the ruins and statue not done yet needs more layers of dsrks and lights.The statue is now looking weathered, again this is done by hand brush and powders, sinbad will be airbrushed in subtle colors, will look good with the rough weathered back ground, again sinbad colors will have a great contrast againts ruins and base, I am enjoying this progect.
randy


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking GREAT!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Perfect!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks really good! I am expecting to see Boss Nass standing on top of the statue head. It looks like the Gungans' sacred place from Episode 1.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> I am enjoying this progect.


:thumbsup:And I am enjoying watching you build this project! Again, thanks for describing your techniques. Beautiful work so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Dag nabbit! I can't see the pics here at work!!!
Can't wait to get home and check them out.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Fabulous so far, Randy! Keep it coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## emsinker (Jun 25, 2008)

Great work, Randy! The standard by which all work should be measured. And thanks for sharing your technique---still hoping to see better pics of your Blackbeard! Ed


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Beautiful work, just outstanding!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, beautiful work, a very authentic and descriptive colour scheme!


----------



## cujo (Mar 26, 2001)

Really nice work buzz!
I love the weathering on the statue face. :thumbsup:
Cujo.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Sorry I am not taking pics of each procedure, have a dead line on this project.The model is starting to take shape, all colors on sinbad are the base colors,and will change color as i progress, Sinbad's skin will be lighter ,It will all come together at the end.
The colors will be true to the movie, I will also be adding scroll work on his vest, and the sash will be multi-striped, like in movie, lots of detailing yet to do.
The base is still not done with details,more moss will be added to pillar.
See how the contrast of colors blend warmly with base.
I am leaving out severed arm, it just dont fit in, too cluttered, but I will place it on base at end so you all can see it.
Thanks again for your kind words, glad you are enjoying the wips.
Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BUZZ...This is looking SUPERB!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

It's looking phenomenal. You're outdoing yourself, and after Nossy and The Ghost I wouldn't think it possible.

No severed hand yet. It's going to be interesting seeing your color scheme on that little item...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Scary, Randy...what I'm seeing is almost exactly the paint scheme I want to do on Sinbad...love it!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Randy, exceptional work as usual! :thumbsup: Your choice of colors looks great. 
One question. Is the grit on the stones Sinbad's right foot is standing on some of the pastel chalk powders you work with or something else?

RK


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,you're almost there.A little bit more and it will be finished.Great job as usual.:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Randy, exceptional work as usual! :thumbsup: Your choice of colors looks great.
> One question. Is the grit on the stones Sinbad's right foot is standing on some of the pastel chalk powders you work with or something else?
> 
> RK


Actually thats real dirt from california desert that I got with a rustall kit, Its ground up fine, its great for weathering, other are powders from Tamiya, and MIG.

Randy


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Darn it he's looking amazing!! I wish they would do a companion piece with Sinbad fighting Kali the 6 armed statue!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,there is a resin Kali that has been made in the past,but it would be about the same size as Sinbad.Of course,perhaps a pre painted figure must have been made as well.But by whom and what size would it be,I can only guess.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Real dirt, of course, (smacking myself on the forehead) why didn't I think of that. Thanks Randy.

RK


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Real dirt, of course, (smacking myself on the forehead) why didn't I think of that?
> 
> RK


Because of one too many smacks to the head, maybe??:tongue::wave:

Hooty


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! 
If you had asked me a year ago if I was interested in a Sindbad kit... meh.
But seeing that fantastic sculpt and your terrific paintjob, I will definitely buy several.
Thanks again for leading us through this.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Fantastic work on a fantastic kit. What more can I say? I likes it!


----------

